# Energy Wave Bowstrings 2014 Prices



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Alright guys we have been away from AT for a little bit. The newest little member of Energy Wave Bowstrings isn't requiring as much attention now so we are back. Here are our 2014 prices and products. Two and Three piece sets are $60 TYD one or two colors, and 5 piece sets are $80. All buss cables are built with a static yoke. Floating yokes can be built upon request for an additional $5. We are continuing to offer BCY X on all sets this year. BCY X has all the advantages of 8190, speed, and 452x, stability, rolled into one. All strings are served with Halo .014 end serving and #62XS center serving. We use what we call a three stretch process where we stretch each piece at 450#’s and serve under 200#’s of tension. We also offer Wrist Slings as well as Shoulder Carrying Slings. String and sling colors are listed at the bottom of the page. We build every order as if it were going on our bows. All orders are shipped First class mail. Priority mail can be purchased at an additional $3. 

Other Prices:
Solo Cam String Only: $45
Dual Cam String Only: $35
Cable Only: $25
Floating Yokes: $5 Extra
Three Color Sets : $10 extra
Limb Driver Cord: $15
Bow Jax String Sleeves: $5.50/Pair
Pine Ridge Nitro Button XL: $6.50/Pair
Pine Ridge Nitro Buttons: $0.50/apiece

You can order by sending me a PM here on AT, at our eBay store, by visiting our website at www.energywavebowstrings.com, or give us a call at 615-426-3425. From order to shipment right now is at 4 days. Colors we keep in stock are listed below and as always if you don't see a color that you would like to order, give us a shout and we will get it. We are constantly adding new colors. Just allow 4-7 days extra to get colors in.

When ordering please include the following:

Name
Shipping Address
Bow Year, Make, and Model
String and Cable Lengths if you have them to double check
String and serving colors desired

We also have Pine Ridge Kisser buttons and Nitro Buttons available. We have all colors available… Black, Red, Blue, Orange, Lime Green, Pink, Purple, and Yellow.

Kisser Buttons (Slide On and Slotted): $3.50 ea.
Nitro Buttons: $0.50 ea.

We also have custom slings available 1 or 2 colors at $12 for individual slings or if ordered with a string set they are just $8!!! Again if you don't see a color, shoot us a message. My wife takes care of all the slings and being the dog people we are, she also does dog leashes 1 or 2 colors for $17.

Paracord 550 colors Available:
Black, Red, Flo. Green, Flo. Yellow, Flo. Orange, Bright Blue, Pale Blue, Purple, Hot Pink, Brown, Tan, Silver

Colors Available in BCY X:
Black, Red, White, Blue, Flo. Green, Flo. Orange, Flo. Yellow, Silver, Sunset Orange, Green, OD Green, Tan (we call it Brown), Light Blue, Electric Blue.

Halo. Serving Colors:
White (Clear), Black, Blue, Red, Flo. Green, Flo Yellow, Flo. Orange, Silver, Green, Pink, Purple.


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

I've shot Energy Wave bow strings for years now. Here are some of their strings on my Elites. Can't beat the price or performance.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

ttt


----------

